# ice cream sandwich....meh



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

So besides having one common os what is the big hooplah about ics? I know we will hear tomorrow about it but I am not seeing any features that Honeycomb already has.

Not being rude but I figured you guys can fill me in.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

The big deal is that we can't freaking get HoneyComb............. besides, reports have stated that interface, dual-core and bluetooth support have been improved, as well as inclusion of HoneyComb improvements over Gingerbread. Who knows what else... from dalingrin responses, ICS won't be a hard transition given that all code done for the TouchPad was not GingerBread specific.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Plancy said:


> The big deal is that we can't freaking get HoneyComb............. besides, reports have stated that interface, dual-core and bluetooth support have been improved, as well as inclusion of HoneyComb improvements over Gingerbread. Who knows what else... from dalingrin responses, ICS won't be a hard transition given that all code done for the TouchPad was not GingerBread specific.


Hope you're right....really need tablet extension on the TP...having cm7 is great but we need apps in tablet form factor.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, it's a really big deal. Giant phone apps don't work well on a 10" screen.

I want the updated browser too.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah it will be great, apps developed in the ICS API's will be compatible with both phone and tablet without much work .


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> Yeah, it's a really big deal. Giant phone apps don't work well on a 10" screen.
> 
> I want the updated browser too.


So when ice is ported we will have access to tablet specific apps? Can't we just sideload them now?


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Plancy said:


> The big deal is that we can't freaking get HoneyComb............. besides, reports have stated that interface, dual-core and bluetooth support have been improved, as well as inclusion of HoneyComb improvements over Gingerbread. Who knows what else... from dalingrin responses, ICS won't be a hard transition given that all code done for the TouchPad was not GingerBread specific.


True. The true HC experience will be better than custom launchers. But I am liking my honeycomb 3d launcher


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Let's hope Google is honest this time and will release ICS source code ASAP. It would stink if they wait months to deliver.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> Can't we just sideload them now?


If I see this asked one more time my head WILL explode. NO, Honeycomb and Gingerbread SDKs' have different APIs and thus AREN'T backwards compatible.

Grasp this simple fact people.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm glad I'm smart enough to not read something that would make my head explode..... That would make for a bad day. 
Please ppl don't ask again it would make me feel terrible to know some poor persons head exploded

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> So when ice is ported we will have access to tablet specific apps? Can't we just sideload them now?


can you run xbox 360 games on the xbox?
can you run ps3 games on the ps2?
can you run .docx/.pptx/.xlsx on Microsoft Office 95?

GB = v 2.3.x
HC = v3.x.x


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mputtr said:


> can you run xbox 360 games on the xbox?
> can you run ps3 games on the ps2?
> can you run .docx/.pptx/.xlsx on Microsoft Office 95?
> 
> ...


\

Not always true.

It all depends on if the developer(s) care about supporting legacy or not. Many apps still cling on to supporting android 1.6 (though not as many newer ones).

Will apps made specifically for ICS for tablets support Gingerbread? Not likely, since it's not a tablet OS (they'll most likely still support HoneyComb though). Will apps made for phones on ICS support froyo and gingerbread? Sure, many will (just as they did for 1.6 --> 2.1, not that it helps anything that's a tablet. Supporting legacy stuff is a huge pain in the ass though and no one likes doing it unless there's a good reason (i.e. lots of users still using the said OS).

Also, office 2003 supports docx, xlsx, etc through a plugin you install


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I built an Xbox 360 inside an Xbox case... so... sorta mine can.. lol


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Did google ever announce they would release it to public? ICS that is. Yes, keeping in mind they haven't even announced it yet, they could have said something regarding the source code being released to public.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

yarly said:


> \
> 
> Not always true.
> 
> ...


how many Native HC apps work in anything else but HC? I don't see any.
We're not talking about ICS here in the case of the what I quoted. 
and I never mentioned 2003. I mentioned 95. I know that 2003 has pseudo support, but again, it requires a plug-in and in this case, a workaround 

just sayin.



Bimmer84 said:


> I built an Xbox 360 inside an Xbox case... so... sorta mine can.. lol


lol, well played.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> So when ice is ported we will have access to tablet specific apps? Can't we just sideload them now?


Everyone seems to be assuming you understand what they mean about the api. Just to clarify, some tablet specific apps rely on " hooks" and features (api) specific to honeycomb that aren't present in GB. Other apps sense device attributes and give a tablet interface without using the api specific features that's why if it's a HC app it won't work.

sent from my Droid X running CM7


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

If you're curious just go ahead and side load or Market download Dolphin for Pad or NFL '11 for Android Tablets, FC baby since these were created with Android 3/Honeycomb in mind.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

ICS is, at it's very core, a step in the right direction. It merges phone/tablet development, provides better support for multicore devices, and should effectively allow our favorite developers to cook up some pretty incredible ROMs. Not much more too it. Not many flashy features, more of a rebuild.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Tumbleweed65 said:


> I'm glad I'm smart enough to not read something that would make my head explode..... That would make for a bad day.
> Please ppl don't ask again it would make me feel terrible to know some poor persons head exploded
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Well we're all different..for example I like exploding heads 
soooooooo

Can't we just sideload them now?


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Did google ever announce they would release it to public? ICS that is. Yes, keeping in mind they haven't even announced it yet, they could have said something regarding the source code being released to public.


They said they would once ICS is released in Oct/Nov 2011


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, the source will probably be released in a month or so, and then it'll be another month or two until it's on the touchpad at dalingrin's awesomely fast development speed.

Which will, incidentally, probably still be faster than it will appear on tablets released with honeycomb.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Did google ever announce they would release it to public? ICS that is. Yes, keeping in mind they haven't even announced it yet, they could have said something regarding the source code being released to public.





hotshotz79 said:


> They said they would once ICS is released in Oct/Nov 2011


The whole premise of the Android platform is based on the open source foundation. The reason Honeycomb was never open-sourced (as Google claimed) is because it wasn't optimized to meet the real-time operation requirements for phones; I actually had a Xoom for the past 6 months and didn't notice any speed issue with Honeycomb btw. Anyhow, ICS is supposed to fix that. If Google decides to keep ICS closed, they will lose a lot of credibility and support.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

How sweet would it be if the touchpad beat out the other current honeycomb tablets for the ICS upgrade.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

androideric said:


> How sweet would it be if the touchpad beat out the other current honeycomb tablets for the ICS upgrade.


This is wishful thinking but historically the Xoom has been getting the latest Android updates a week after it is announced.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

The xoom was the "nexus" device for honeycomb. They always get updates first because they represent google's reference device. The ICS nexus device (or more likely, devices, a phone and a tablet) will be announced in hongkong tonight.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

lolento said:


> The whole premise of the Android platform is based on the open source foundation. The reason Honeycomb was never open-sourced (as Google claimed) is because it wasn't optimized to meet the real-time operation requirements for phones; I actually had a Xoom for the past 6 months and didn't notice any speed issue with Honeycomb btw. Anyhow, ICS is supposed to fix that. If Google decides to keep ICS closed, they will lose a lot of credibility and support.


Thank you for your input, hopefully the devs who made CM7 for touchpad will be motivated enough to release a ICS mod as well


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Thank you for your input, hopefully the devs who made CM7 for touchpad will be motivated enough to release a ICS mod as well


They are... porting ICS to TouchPad will not be as work heavy as fixing up Gingerbread for it. You can bet on seeing ICS.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

PainToad said:


> If I see this asked one more time my head WILL explode. NO, Honeycomb and Gingerbread SDKs' have different APIs and thus AREN'T backwards compatible.
> 
> Grasp this simple fact people.


Now i know this and i assume the following is true also, but will honeycomb apps already in the market work on ice cream sandwich? Or will they have to be updated to work with ICS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Now i know this and i assume the following is true also, but will honeycomb apps already in the market work on ice cream sandwich? Or will they have to be updated to work with ICS.


 One can only speculate on backwards compatibility until the API at least is released (or the source itself). Most likely 2.2+ apps and 3.0 apps will work by default on ICS if google didn't break the current APIs to merge them together.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Everyone seems to be assuming you understand what they mean about the api. Just to clarify, some tablet specific apps rely on " hooks" and features (api) specific to honeycomb that aren't present in GB. Other apps sense device attributes and give a tablet interface without using the api specific features that's why if it's a HC app it won't work.
> 
> sent from my Droid X running CM7


Amazing, a clear answer and explanation without attitude. I appreciate you taking the time to explain.


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> The xoom was the "nexus" device for honeycomb. They always get updates first because they represent google's reference device. The ICS nexus device (or more likely, devices, a phone and a tablet) will be announced in hongkong tonight.


Yep, but as nVidida's Tegra was the chip of choice for Honeycomb, TI's OMAP is it for ICS. That, plus as you said about Samsung's Galaxy Nexus being introduced tonight, switches the gears of Google. I would still expect the Xoom to be pretty far up in the list of potential ICE devices sooner rather than later, though.

One can always plan on custom ROMs for their devices running ICS much before official releases (depending on the device, of course), speaking from a non TP side. Come on DInc!


----------

